# الدليل التفصيلى لكيفية عمل جميع مستخلصات المقاولين من p6



## TheExpert (20 يوليو 2014)

بداية تحية تقدير للمهندس محمود حازم صاحب الموضوع الأول فى اصدار مستخلص مقاول الباطن من البريمافيرا وقد اجتمعنا كإدارة مشروع لعمل مستخلصات جميع مقاولى المشروع من البريمافيرا مباشرة مع قياس بعض المؤشرات الأخرى من خلال نفس المستخلص وسيتم سرد الخطوات خطوة خطوة من خلال هذا الموضوع فقد نستفيد من ملاحظات المتابعين كما قد نفيد من يبحث عن نفس الهدف وعموما الفرق الرئيسى بين الموضوع السابق للمهندس محمود حازم وهذا الموضوع هو أن موضوعنا يختص بـ P6 بينما اختص الموضوع السابق بـ P3

بداية سيتم التنفيذ من خلال عمل مشروع وهمى به مجموعة من الأنشطة يحكمها منطق التنفيذ ولكن لاتهتم بمدة الأنشطة أو العلاقة بينها فالغاية هى مثال فقط لإصدار المستخلصات

*الخطوة الأولى:*
يتم إضافة كود خاص بمقاولى المشروع حسب الأوامر التالية :
Enterpriseà Activity Codes à Modify………
سيظهر مربع الحوار Activity Code Definitions
من خلال هذا المربع يضاف الكود Contractors Names بطول 6 حروف
بعد التنفيذ سيكون الشكل مطابق تماما للصورة المرفقة بالجزء الأيمن منها

*الخطوة الثانية:*
يتم اغلاق مربع الحوار السابق من خلال Close
بعدها سنعود لمربع الحوار Activity Codes
وسيظهر لنا كود أسماء المقاولين المضاف فى الخطوة السابقة تحت عنوان Select Activity Code وفيه يمكن إضافة جميع مقاولى المشروع المطلوب عمل مستخلصاتهم من خلال هذه الطريقة وعلى سبيل المثال قمنا بإضافة شركة Alamanah Construction Company وكودها الذى سيتم استخدامه ومكون من 6 حروف هو amanah مع العلم يمكن تغيير طول الكود كما تحب ولكن لو تابعت معنا المثال حاول تطبيقه تماما كما هو موصوف حتى لاتحدث أخطاء أثناء التنفيذ وبعدها يمكنك التعديل فى مشاريعك حسب رغبتك
بعد التنفيذ سيكون الشكل مطابق تماما للصورة المرفقة بالجزء الأيسر منها

سيتم استكمال الموضوع تباعا من خلال خطوات تفصيلية لاحقة وحسب مايسمح به الوقت


----------



## TheExpert (21 يوليو 2014)

الخطوة التالية هى إضافة بيانات المستخلص من خلال Enterprise --> User Defined Fields 
والبيانات المطلوب إضافتها هى :

TitleData Type الغرض من البيانActivity WeightInteger يستخدم فى حالة تجزئة البند الخرسانة مثلا نجارة وحدادة وصبContract ItemText رقم البند فى عقد المقاولContract QuantityNumber الكمية حسب جداول الكميات المرفقة بالعقدContract UnitText وحدة القياسContract Unit PriceNumber سعر البند حسب جداول كميات عقد المقاولCurrent QuantityNumber الكمية المنفذة فى الفترة الحاليةPayment ValueNumber المبلغ المستحق للمقاول Previous QuantityNumber الكمية السابق صرفها فى المستخلصات السابقةRest or LackNumber الكميات الممثلة للعجز أو الزيادة تمثل مقارنة التنفيذ الفعلى بالتعاقدTotal QuantityNumber الكميات الإجمالية المنفذة حتى آخر مستخلص
 
وبعد الإنتهاء من تسجيل البيانات أعلاه سيكون الشكل مشابه للصورة المرفقة أدناه
كما أن البيانات المطلوبة موجودة بملف الإكسل المرفق لسهولة نسخها بدلامن اعادة كتابة البيانات
يتبع .........


----------



## TheExpert (22 يوليو 2014)

مرفق صورة المستخلص الذى سيتم عمله من خلال البريمافيرا وسيخرج المستخلص بنفس الشكل المرفق وبالطبع يمكنك تعديله بعد الفهم الكامل لخطوات إصداره مع العلم أن هذا الشكل سيكون ثابت لجميع مقاولى المشروع فى المثال الذى نتابع شرحه وسيمكنك إصدار جميع مستخلصات المقاولين بمجرد تغيير اسم المقاول كما ستكون عملية إصدار المستخلصات الجارية وبصورة شهرية مثلا لاتحتاج سوى إضافة الكميات المنفذة للفترة المطلوب عمل مستخلصها 

البيانات المرفقة بالمستخلص فى المثال المرفق من واقع جداول كميات التعاقد مع المقاول وتحتاج لتعبئتها مرة واحدة فقط كما أن المستخلص سيتم تصميمه بحيث يقبل إضافة البنود الجديدة التى يتم تنفيذها طبقا للبرنامج الزمنى وحسب خطة العمل

الملاحظة الهامة الكميات والأسعار والأنشطة ومنطق التنفيذ بالمثال المرفق لمجرد التوضيح فقط والمشروع الذى سيتم العمل عليه سيتم ارفاقه بالمشاركة القادمة

يتبع......................


----------



## TheExpert (23 يوليو 2014)

الخطوة التالية عمل Import للمشروع المرفق والذى سيتم من خلاله عمل مستخلصات المقاولين
كود المشروع هو CIP6
اسم المشروع هو Contractor Invoice P6
عدد الأنشطة 13
Current Data Date 01-08-2014
(Admin - Admin Preferences - First day of week (Saturday
النتيجة المستخدمة مع المشروع تسمى Crown Plaza
عدد أيام العمل 6 أيام والأجازة الجمعة ومرفق شكل النتيجة عن شهرى يوليو وأغسطس 2014

يتبع ............


----------



## TheExpert (24 يوليو 2014)

مرفق ملف للمشروع الذى سيتم العمل عليه بدلا من الملف المرفق فى المشاركة السابقة وبنفس الإسم والفرق أننا وضعنا أوزان لبند الخرسانة مجموعها 110 فى المشروع السابق نجارة 10 وحدادة 65 وصب 35 وتم تعديلها فى المشروع المرفق يهذه المشاركة ليصبح مجموعها 100 وتوزيعها نجارة 10 حدادة 65 صب 25 وبالطبع يمكنك تغيير كل هذا مستقبلا بعد استيعاب الموضوع والافضل قيام المتابعين بتحميل مشروع هذه المشاركة

تم تصميم Layout خاص بشكل المستخلص وفى حالة عدم ظهوره مباشرة عند فتح المشروع فقد تم ارفاق الملف الخاص به فى هذه المشاركة وامتداده plf مرفق بهذه المشاركة يمكنك عمل Import له من خلال
View -Layout _ Open - Import

حتى لايكون هناك اى خلاف بين مايجرى لديك وبين المطلوب فعلا وحتى لايكون هناك أية أخطاء فى تصور شكل المشروع مرفق صورة كاملة لـ Layout الذى لابد أن تكون قد حصلت عليه من خلال البريمافيرا قبل استكمال الخطوات التالية وأرجو المراجعة الدقيقة للصورة المرفقة مع المشروع الذى لديك وفى حالة أى خلاف قم بمراجعة الخطوات السابقة حتى يتطابق المشروع لديك مع الصورة المرفقة

المشاركة القادمة بمشيئة الله ستكون إصدار المستخلص الأول

يتبع............................


----------



## TheExpert (31 يوليو 2014)

*بداية أود التأكيد على ضرورة تطابق المشروع لديك مع الصورة الواردة فى المشاركة السابقة للمشروع الجارى استخدامه كمثال وذلك قبل التعامل مع الخطوات القادمة وفى حالة عدم التطابق يرجى إعادة جميع الخطوات السابقة على هذه المشاركة بعناية حتى تتطابق البيانات.* 


*التقرير الذى سيتم من خلاله إصدار مستخلصات المقاولين مرفق بهذه المشاركة تحت عنوان
**Contractor Invoice Report** وامتداده **erp
**يتم فتح برنامج البريمافيرا ثم عمل إدراج للتقرير ضمن تقارير البريمافيرا عن طريق الخطوات التالية
**Tools – Reports– Reports – Import…
**بعد نجاح الإدراج ستظهر لك رسالة تفيد نجاح إدراج التقرير واسم التقرير المضاف سيكون
**Contractor Invoice Original* 


*سنفترض أنه قد مضى شهر على التنفيذ ومطلوب إصدار المستخلص الأول للمقاول من واقع بيانات التنفيذ والتى تم جمعها وإدراجها فى ملف الإكسل المرفق تحت عنوان
**Data of Invoice No 1.xls
**لاحظ أن البيانات الملونة باللون الأصفر فقط هى التى سيتم تحديثها
**تاريخ بداية المشروع 01-08-2014
**تاريخ المستخلص الأول وتحديث البيانات 01-09-2014
**لاتنسى تغيير الـ **Data Date ** إلى 01-09-2014


* *قم بعمل **Schedule ** بعد تحديث البيانات وسيكون شكل المشروع مطابق للصورة المرفقة
**Layout of the Project on 01-09-2014 .bmp* 


*حتى لاتختلط الأمور سيتم التوقف عند هذه النقطة وعنوان المشاركة القادمة هو استخدام الـ **Global change ** لتعديل التقرير المرفق حتى يمثل مستخلص المقاول
**
يتبع........*


----------



## سما الاسلام (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan elkholy (4 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم إيديك يا باشا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TheExpert (4 أغسطس 2014)

معذرة لتأخير استكمال الموضوع وسيتم استكماله بمشيئة الله خلال أيام وموضوع المشاركة القادمة المستخلص الأول وسيتم استكمال الموضوع بإصدار المستخلصين الثانى والثالث حتى تصبح كافة الأمور واضحة تماما


----------



## استشاري وليد (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن تلك المعلومات المبسطة


----------



## TheExpert (7 أغسطس 2014)

الخطوة الأولى سنقوم بعمل Import للملف الخاص بعمل المستخلص الأول من خلال الآتى
Tools - Global Change – Import - Use only for Contractor Invoice no 1.pcf
بعد نجاح العملية سيظهر لك أمر جديد من أوامر Global Change بنفس اسم الملف وهو
Use only for Contractor Invoice no 1
مع العلم أن الملف الذى ستقوم بعمل Import له مرفق مع المشاركة وبنفس الإسم


هذا الأمر خاص بإصدار المستخلص الأول لأى مقاول فى المشروع فقط ماعليك سوى تغيير الكود الخاص باسم المقاول ليصدر مستخلص المقاول المطلوب وللتذكرة فإن كود المقاول المستخدم فى المثال الذى نعمل عليه هو 
amanah


لإصدار المستخلص الأول ماعليك سوى اختيار 
Use only for Contractor Invoice no 1
من قائمة الـ Global Change ثم Apply Change
إذا ظهرت رسالة تأكيد اختار Yes
عند ظهور النتائج فى Global Change Report
قم بمراجعة النتائج ثم اختار Commit Changes


سيتغير شكل الـ Layout الخاص بالمشروع إلى الشكل المطابق للصورة المرفقة بالمشاركة تحت عنوان
Layout of Invoice No 1.bmp


والسؤال المطروح الآن أين المستخلص الأول وكيف يمكنك طباعته ماعليك إلا تشغيل الأوامر التالية
Tools – Reports – Reports - Contractor Invoice Original – Run – Report… - ok
وسيظهر لك المستخلص بنفس الشكل المرفق بالصورة المرفقة
Invoice 1.bmp



سيتم فى المشاركات القادمة استكمال إصدار المستخلصات الثانى والثالث وكذلك كيفية ضبط 
Physical % Complete بحيث تمثل حقيقة التنفيذ

الذى أود إضافته أن الموضوع بسيط جدا وإطالة الشرح ستفيد المبندئين ولن تضر المحترفين


----------



## TheExpert (10 أغسطس 2014)

السادة متابعى الموضوع لزيادة الإيضاح والتأكيد على تطابق البيانات مرفق صورة الـ
Global Change
المسئول عن اصدار المستخلص الأول لأى مقاول بالمشروع حسب الشرح بالمشاركات السابقة

وكذلك مرفق التقرير المسئول عن طباعة المستخلص الأول للمقاول والذى سبق إدراجه بالمشاركات السابقة تحت عنوان
*Contractor Invoice Report وامتداده erp
أرجو ممن يريد زيادة دقة التقرير حذف الملف السابق واستبداله بنفس الخطوات بالملف المرفق بهذه المشاركة وبنفس العنوان


يتبع لإصدار المستخلصات الثانى والثالث ومتابعة نسبة التنفيذ ........*


----------



## TheExpert (17 أغسطس 2014)

أعتذر عن التأخير ولم يعد سوى مشاركة واحدة جارى إعدادها ومراجعتها.


----------



## TheExpert (25 أغسطس 2014)

أعتذر للمرة الثانية وسيتم استكمال الموضوع فى أقرب فرصة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## TheExpert (26 أغسطس 2014)

الأن موعدنا مع المستخلص رقم 2 والذى سنفترض أن تاريخه هو 01-10-2014 والخطوة الطبيعية التالية هى نقل الكميات الحالية بالمستخلص رقم 1 لتصبح كميات سابقة فى المستخلص رقم 2 وهذا ماسيقوم به أمر Global Change المرفق مع المشاركة تحت اسم
Use before updating Contractor Invoice.pcf

بعد تطبيق أمر التغيير السابق ستجد الكميات الحالية أصبحت جميعها تساوى الصفر وجاهزة لإستقبال الكميات المنفذة فى المستخلص الثانى وسنفترض أن المقاول قام بتنفيذ الكميات المرفقة فى الملف المرفق تحت عنوان
Layout of Invoice No 2.PNG
وستقوم بإدخال الكميات الحالية والموقف التنفبذى للأنشطة بحيث يتطابق تماما مع ماهو موجود بالصورة السابقة ولزيادة الإيضاح الأعمدة التى ستقوم بإدخالها الى البريمافيرا هى :
تواريخ البداية الفعلية فى العمود Start
تواريخ النهاية الفعلية فى العمود Finish
الكميات الحالية فى العمود Current Quantity

عند هذه النقطة ستقوم بتنفيذ أمر Schedule مع ضرورة تغيير Data Date إلى 01-10-2014

والآن نصل لعمل المستخلص الثانى عن طريق أمر التغيير المرفق تحت عنوان
Use for any New Contractor Invoice.pcf
وستقوم بتكرار نفس الخطوات السابقة فى عمل Import لأمر التغيير ثم تنفيذه لتكتمل صورة المستخلص رقم 2 وتتطابق ساعتها مع الصورة المرفقة تماما 
قم بعمل مراجعة كاملة للبيانات التى حصلت عليها مع بيانات الصورة المرفقة بهذه المشاركة لتتأكد من صحة جميع الحقول وفى حالة وجود خلافات قم بمراجعة الخطوات بدقة حتى تحصل على النتيجة المطلوبة

لإصدار المستخلص الثانى ماعليك سوى إصدار التقرير المرفق بالمشاركات السابقة والذى تم عن طريقه إصدار المستخلص الأول وكان عنوانه *Contractor Invoice Original* وستحصل على المستخلص الثانى فى صورة مطابقة لنفس البيانات المدخلة

ماتوقعت أن الأمر سيتطلب كل هذا الشرح ولكن ماقد تتوقف عنده لعدة ساعات قد يمنحك الشرح المفصل مجرد دقائق لتفهمه وعموما سأضطر لإرجاء المستخلص الثالث وأمر تعديل Physical % Complete للمشاركة القادمة حتى لاتختلط الأمور

يتبع .................................


----------



## TheExpert (26 أغسطس 2014)

الملاحظة الهامة قد تحدث بعض المشاكل عندعمل توريد (Import) لأوامر التغيير لذلك سأقوم فى المشاركة القادمة بتخميل صور أوامر التغيير (Global Changes) والتى وردت بالمشاركة السابقة بحيث تقوم بتعديلها أو إدخالها بصورة يدوية وبحيث تتطابق تماما مع ماسيتم تحميله بالصور.

يتبع............................................


----------



## enghaytham (27 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ... موضوع جميل وتناول مدهش ..


----------



## TheExpert (29 أغسطس 2014)

كما سبق الإشارة إليه بالمشاركة السابقة سيتم تحميل صور أوامر التغيير (Global Changes)
اللازمة لإصدار المستخلصات بحيث لو حدثت مشكلة عند عمل 
Impot لها يمكنك كتابتها يدويا ولكن بمنتهى الدقة من الصور المرفقة


----------



## TheExpert (4 سبتمبر 2014)

سيتم إضافة أمر تعديل Physical % Complete فى أقرب فرصة وكذلك اصدار المستخلص الثالث للتأكيد على الفكرة
يتبع................................................................​


----------



## TheExpert (24 سبتمبر 2014)

مرفق أمر التغيير Global Change والخاص بحساب Physical % Complete فى الصورة المرفقة ويمكنك إعادة كتابته من الصورة فى البريمافيرا وحفظه بأى اسم تختاره وبتشغيل هذا الأمر يتم تعديل نسبة الإنجاز حسب التغييرات للكميات المنفذة حاليا مع ملاحظة أن البريمافيرا سيقوم بوضع قيمة 100 % لنسبة الإنجاز بمجرد الإشارة لإنتهاء النشاط من خلال تسجيل Actual Finish وفى هذه الحالة قد لاتتطابق الكميات المنفذة مع الكميات التعاقدية وهذا هو فائدة العمود السابق تعريفه Rest or Lack حيث سيتواجد به الفرق بين الكميات التعاقدية والكميات المنفذة.​


----------



## TheExpert (4 أكتوبر 2014)

....... كل عام وجميع أعضاء ورواد الملتقى بكامل الصحة والعاقية وأعاد الله عليكم الأعياد باليمن والخير والبركات ......​


----------



## saidelsayedab (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (2 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## CVLMASTER (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## arch_hamada (1 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 



اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين​


----------



## arch_hamada (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله ونفع بم ايمنا كنت


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## anwerbasha (14 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً
شرح ممتاز


----------

